# Dudas y preguntas con regulador de voltaje para máquina de tatuar ...



## ppaappoo (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola, hoy un amigo me dijo que se le quemo la fuente que usa para la pistola de tatuar.
El tema es que no tengo muchos datos del rango de voltajes y corriente que demanda una de esas pistolas de tatuaje.

EL solo me comento que tenia dos fuentes variables de 12v 6A y 24v 3A 

Alguien tiene algun dato sobre estas fuentes?

saludos.


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 13, 2011)

Alterna ó continua?


----------



## ppaappoo (Ene 13, 2011)

Supongo que continua, en estos dias me la va a traer y la reviso. 
Tengo dos opciones, o hago una replica del circuito que ya tiene o le hago uno nuevo, pero de las fuentes variables que hay en el foro ninguna llega a 6 amperes


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 13, 2011)

ppaappoo dijo:
			
		

> Supongo que continua, en estos dias me la va a traer y la reviso.
> Tengo dos opciones, o hago una replica del circuito que ya tiene o le hago uno nuevo, pero de las fuentes variables que hay en el foro ninguna llega a 6 amperes


 Llegan, solo hay que modificar algun circuito, agregarles algun transistor como para sacarles mas amperaje y listo, usa el buscador que algo va a aparecer, pregunté si AC ó DC porque no tengo idea de como son esas maquinitas.


----------



## ppaappoo (Ene 13, 2011)

Sisi, me gusto esta fuente pero es de 15A, se podrá bajar sacando transistores? Por ejemplo si saco los dos transistores de abajo calculo que la corriente se ira a 7,5A 
Pero no tengo la teoría suficiente como para estar seguro de eso.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 14, 2011)

Mmmmmmm, mal no está el diagrama, pero no confio en la fuente (Pablin) ¿No es mas facil por ahi ver que es lo que se rompio de la fuente que ya tenes en vez de tirarte a hacer una nueva? Fijate que hay un post de mnicolau de una fuente con los LM317 en paralelo, en ese post alguien subió un diagrama de una fuente con el mismo y le agregaban un TIP (transistor) para darle mas amperaje. Y sino saca una idea de este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/


----------



## garran (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola Compañeros;

Tengo un problema con una fuente de alimentación de las que utilizan los tatuadores. La fuente es  regulable de 0 a 18V 1,5A.
Tiene dos jacks uno para el pedal, que cuando está pulsado, da tension al otro jack que es la salida del relé donde está la aguja.

Ahora bien, mi problema es el siguiente, nada mas dar alimentación (220V). Teniendo los dos jacks conectados (pedal y relé). Sin pisar el pedal, el relé ya está activo. He revisado los jacks "hembras" por si hubiese algún problema. Pero están en buen estado. 
Hay un componente que no consigo averiguar que es lo que es... FS2096T.
Por todo lo demás  tiene buena pinta, condensadores, transformador, resistencias, me temo que el problema puede venir por ahí. 
Por otro lado, el regulador funciona correctamente, he comprobado el rango desde 0 a 18V.

Si alguien tiene alguna idea o experiencia con este tipo de fuentes y puede echarme una mano le estaré agradecido. 

Un saludo y muchas gracias.

PD. el modelo de la fuente es: TM011 //Marca: towin


----------



## Niht (Dic 5, 2012)

Algo un poco obvio y que no comentaste ya revisaste el pedal? que tipo de switch interruptor es?
por lo que te entendi te queda directa la maquina.


----------



## garran (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola,
Si, el pedal funciona correctamente. Digamos que hace funcion de pulsador, cuando esta pulsado, el relé está en funcionamiento.
Y cuando lo soltamos el relé para. Pero esto no ocurre jeje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2012)

¿ Viste si la fuente posee algún relee dentro ?


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 5, 2012)

Estas fuentes son conmutadas, tienen 2 conectores como dices, uno para la máquina y otro para el pedal. Lo que sucede es que el pedal es un simple interruptor, si se desconecta el pedal entonces el jack cierra el circuito y la maquina queda activa por decirlo así. Intenta introducir un jack macho nuevo sin cables donde se pone el pedal, esto debería interrumpir el flujo de corriente a la máquina, de ser así el pedal está dañado, es decir siempre cerrado.


----------



## garran (Dic 7, 2012)

El pedal esta en buen estado, he probado con otro jack y nada, hace lo mismo. Tiene que ser algun componente que esta en mal estado.
Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda.
Si tienes alguna otra idea de por donde pueso mirar...
Un saludo


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 7, 2012)

Si puedes destapa la fuente y toma una foto, me interesa saber si es conmutada o de trafo convencional; también me sirve para tener una idea de un posible problema. Ya revisaste que no sea el relé que comentas y que no esté pegado?


----------



## garran (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola blanko001, es muy simple, (es lo que me mosquea). He revisado los jacks de entrada, diodos, y todo correcto. El componente que me falta que no encuentro el datasheet es el que he puesto en el primer post. (Y me temo que algo le falla).
Gracias por tu interés. Espero que podamos repararla, así tendremos algo mas de experiencia en estos temas. Que siempre viene bien.
Aquí tienes unas fotos de la placa. Un saludo


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 10, 2012)

Efectivamente es una fuente conmutada como "lo sospeché desde un principio" No trae relé, al cuadrito plástico amarillo es un capacitor para "limpiar" la entrada de AC junto a la bobina, El otro con cinta amarilla es el transformador de alta frecuencia. 
Descartando un relé, te aconsejo desmontar el jack hembra donde se conecta el pedal, y sin dejer rastros de la soldadura (cortos) probar el circuito con la máquina de tatuar. No debe arrancar. Así te darás cuenta que el daño puede ser el conmutador interno del jack.


----------



## garran (Dic 10, 2012)

hola, 
Negativo, sin el jack del pedal con la alimentación, el rele funciona, con lo cual tendríamos que descartar los jacks.
Por otro lado, examinando la placa, justo al lado del jack del rele y al condensador de 400mF (el grande).
hay un componente azul, (CY1). Que no tengo muy claro si es un condensador o no...

Que opinas?

un saludo.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 10, 2012)

Es un capacitor especial de alto voltaje. Oye yo no veo relé por ningún lado a que te refieres con eso?


----------



## garran (Dic 10, 2012)

hola,
adjunto foto.
Mas que rele, creo que es un motor. 
entiendes a lo que me refiero?
saludos


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 10, 2012)

Ah! te referías a la máquina, es del tipo rotatoria y sí es un motorcito similar al de los juguetes. No es un relé, aquí unos tipos de relé:







Amigo me puede indicar que se conecta en el jack más cercano al potenciómetro?


----------



## garran (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola,
en el jack mas cercano al potenciometro va conectado el pedal.
Por cierto, he encontrado el datasheet del componente que no encontraba, y ahora cuando lo revise te digo algo.
Un saludo.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 11, 2012)

> Negativo, sin el jack del pedal con la alimentación, el rele funciona, con lo cual tendríamos que descartar los jacks.


 
yo creo que ahi esta el problema, sin el pedal la maquina no deberia funcionar....
sin pedal, y la  maquina funciona...jack o corto entre soldaduras.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 11, 2012)

Amigo garran, necesito que revises la polaridad del diodo que está en medio de los 2 conectores, para yo tener la ídea más clara de como va el circuito (imagen adjunta, circulo rojo, ¿opción 1 ó 2?), desmontalo y lo revisas que la continuidad sea la indicada y que efectivamente solo conduce en un sentido, si todo anda bién lo montas de nuevo en la posición identica a como estaba antes (polaridad), además revisa el componente "azulito" cerca del diodo (imagen adjunta, circulo verde) , hay 2 opciones, que sea un capacitor o un varistor. Sacalo y mide que ho exista continuidad entre sus 2 patas, si todo va bién lo instalas de nuevo.
Además sería bueno que subas una foto de mejor resolución (la comprimes en .zip o .rar para que se pueda subir) de la parte de las soldaduras para hacer un mejor rastreo de las vias de cobre y determinar mas o menos la polaridad y el funcionamiento.



> yo creo que ahi esta el problema, sin el pedal la maquina no deberia funcionar....
> sin pedal, y la maquina funciona...jack o corto entre soldaduras.


 Yo también estoy con la duda en el interruptor interno del jack... pero vamos a ver que pasa...


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 11, 2012)

> Por otro lado, el regulador funciona correctamente, he comprobado el rango desde 0 a 18V.


si regula correctamente ....donde esta el problema


----------



## garran (Dic 13, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:
			
		

> Amigo garran, necesito que revises la polaridad del diodo que está en medio de los 2 conectores, para yo tener la ídea más clara de como va el circuito (imagen adjunta, circulo rojo, ¿opción 1 ó 2?), desmontalo y lo revisas que la continuidad sea la indicada y que efectivamente solo conduce en un sentido, si todo anda bién lo montas de nuevo en la posición identica a como estaba antes (polaridad), además revisa el componente "azulito" cerca del diodo (imagen adjunta, circulo verde) , hay 2 opciones, que sea un capacitor o un varistor. Sacalo y mide que ho exista continuidad entre sus 2 patas, si todo va bién lo instalas de nuevo.
> Además sería bueno que subas una foto de mejor resolución (la comprimes en .zip o .rar para que se pueda subir) de la parte de las soldaduras para hacer un mejor rastreo de las vias de cobre y determinar mas o menos la polaridad y el funcionamiento.
> 
> Yo también estoy con la duda en el interruptor interno del jack... pero vamos a ver que pasa...



Hola, el diodo y el capacitor están en buen estado. Al final he encontrado el datasheet del componente que sospecho que esta en mal estado. El pin 5 según entiendo habilita y des habilita el flujo de corriente a través del pedal.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 13, 2012)

Si tu fuente tiene éste integrado lo mas probable es que se trate de él. Primero revisa que no existe forma por la cuál el pin 5 esté haciendo contacto al negativo o a tierra según el caso (el pin 5 en un nivel bajo activa el paso de corriente según la hoja de datos). Si puedes conseguir el integrado no veo problema en probar reemplazarlo pero no estoy seguro de que se consiga facilmente.


----------



## mariux (Feb 7, 2013)

Hola me podrian ayudar me pasaron un video donde construyen una fuente de poder para una maquina de tatuar los componentes son
un switch,un trasformador de 12 0 18v,un reostato de 35ohms,un capacitor de 4700uf 35v,un rectificador, un portafusible y dos jack hembra. algun diagrama o como conectarlos si puede alguien decirme


----------



## Marq (Feb 14, 2013)

mariux dijo:
			
		

> Hola me podrian ayudar me pasaron un video donde construyen una fuente de poder para una maquina de tatuar los componentes son
> un switch,un trasformador de 12 0 18v,un reostato de 35ohms,un capacitor de 4700uf 35v,un rectificador, un portafusible y dos jack hembra. algun diagrama o como conectarlos si puede alguien decirme


 
Lo viste de los videos de TATTOOTLAN verdad? en uno de ellos muestra como hacer la fuente de alimentacion y quien aguanta hasta el final ve esta imagen que muestra como conectar

Ver el archivo adjunto 87896


----------



## mariux (Mar 8, 2013)

Bueno estoy haciendo una fuente de poder para tatuar me pasaron un diagrama
ocupa un transformador de 12v 2amp
un rectificador,un capacitor uf470035
u reostato 35 omhs 2 jack hembra
pasa que por ningun lado encuentro el reostato alguien me ayudaria como sustituirlo o que puedo usar


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 23, 2013)

hola,soy nuevo en el foro,espero que mi consulta no este ya posteada...mi nombre es alejandro y soy un novato en la electronica,desde muy chico me gustaba desarmar mis juguetes a pilas y hacerle modificaciones o simplemente mirar que era esa "magia" que hacia funcionar todo,lamentablemente nunca pude estudiar electronica,siempre lo mio fue muy basico y por prueba y error,asi que espero sepan comprender mis limitaciones al explicar lo que necesito saber(no se nada sobre simbologia ni nada parecido).
paso a explicar mi duda:
soy tatuador y las maquinas de tatuar funcionan con reguladores de voltajes(se usan voltajes desde 3v hasta 10v o en algunas maquinas 12v),cansado de comprar fuentes reguladoras y ninguna darme los resultados esperados,consulte con varios tatuadores y me dijeron que lo mejor es hacerla uno mismo o comprar una importada(que se me hace imposible por los altos costos de estas),entonces me decidi y me arme primero mi regulador que paso a mostrar:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




solo que en vez de el LM317 le puse un LM350,a este regulador lo voy a utilizar con una fuente de 12v 4amp rectificado(habra algun problema ??)...ahora,la fuente que pretendo hacer es una fuente con entrada para 2 maquinas y que utilice un solo FOOTSWITCH(pedal) que son muy comunes para los tatuajes,para las 2 entradas necesito 2 reguladores distintos que ya los hice,mi duda es,como puedo poner un switch intercambiador para que al tocarlo funcione un regulador y apague al otro??osea,que mande energia a uno y al otro no??tengo que colocarlo en la fuente de 12v y de ahi a los reguladores??este es el switch que tengo:




tiene 3 posiciones,una a la derecha,una en el medio y otra a la izquierda,me sirve para ese proposito?o necesito otro tipo de switch?...lo mismo me pasa con la entrada del footswitch,como tendria que soldar los cables para que hagan funcionar las maquinas?el footswitch solo lo que hace es dejar pasar la energia cuando uno lo pisa,nada mas,es un contacto...voy a usar entradas hembra plug y machos plug como los de cable para gitarra.
aca les dejo una imagen de una fuente para tatuajes con 2 entradas




observen que dice MACHINE(donde entra el clipcord de una maquina),SWITCH(que es el que hace el cambio de regulador a regulador),MACHINE(donde entra el clipcord secundario),PEDAL(footswitch) y la entrada de la energia por ultimo,obvio que este regulador es todo digital,el que yo quiero hacer no lo es...
espero sepan disculpar mi falta de terminologias de electronica,pero no se nada de eso,por eso pido que si alguien me va a ayudar en mi consulta,me haga esquemas bien simples con dibujos y no con esquemas de electronica por favor,prometo ponerme a estudiar terminologias y demas cosas que por el momento no entiendo...saludos a todos desde la patagonia argentina y muchas gracias!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola.

¿Necesitas dos reguladores o necesitas 2 voltajes diferenes?
Con el LM350 se pueden obtener varios voltajes (2 en este caso), que con un interruptor puedes cambiar de voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 23, 2013)

no...con un solo transformador de 12v 4amp quiero hacer trabajar los 2 reguladores pero por separados,osea,al tocar el switch que cambie de uno a otro,mandando energia a uno y cortandola al otro y biseversa,que es lo que hace el switch de la reguladora digital de la foto que postie mas arriba...no se si me explico bien


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 23, 2013)

si tenes esta clase de switch te aconsejaria que coloques la fuente sin el regulador primero,despues el footswitch y despues los reguladores.El foot se encargaria de mandar la tension de 12V a uno u otro regulador sin necesidad de usar esas llaves de 3 puntos 3 posiciones.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 23, 2013)

Lo del LM350 es buena idea si las máquinas no consumen más de 3A pero debes considerar que se calentarán enormemente y debes utilizar disipadores de calor, además si decides utilizar 2 reguladores al tiempo debes aislar eléctricamente el uno del otro para utilizarlos en un mismo disipador.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola.

Esta es otra opciòn:



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 23, 2013)

inversor, con negativo comun solo necesitas un inversor.

lo manejas con el pie , asi que robusto.

toda la linea de microswitchs van muy bien , con actuador, newman y otras marcas.
hay desde chiquitos hasta grandes para ascensores (la puerta) y mas .

y si el cambio es un toque y no quieren andar conmutando salidas, por que no actuar sobre el control de el unico regulador ??, acaso no sabemos hacer fuentes variables '' 





elkataskin dijo:


> no...con un solo transformador de 12v 4amp quiero hacer trabajar los 2 reguladores pero por separados,osea,al tocar el switch que cambie de uno a otro,mandando energia a uno y cortandola al otro y biseversa,que es lo que hace el switch de la reguladora digital de la foto que postie mas arriba...no se si me explico bien



que tensiones ¡¡? 
que corrientes  REALES  no verso  ??? 
cuanto tiempo estas trabajando con que tension y cuanto cuando apretas pedal con la otra  ??


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 23, 2013)

gracias por las respuestas y los diagramas no son muy complicados,lo que no entiendo bien es la parte del FOOTSWITCH...aca dejo un ejemplo de lo que quiero llegar a lograr,una fuente con entrada para 2 maquinas y entrada para el pedal(footswitch),fijense que tiene dos reguladores diferentes y 3 entradas diferentes,uno para la maquina de LINEAS(liner),otra para la maquina de SOMBRAS(shader) y otra para el pedal...tambien debajo de unos de los pote tiene un switch que cambia a LINER(L) y a SHADER(S)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en esta ultima ya el pedal conectado en su entrada y el clipcord conectado a la entrada de LINER
...a algo asi quiero llegar,no se si me entienden...me frustra no saber las terminologias y no poder explicarselo mejor 





fernandob dijo:


> inversor, con negativo comun solo necesitas un inversor.
> 
> lo manejas con el pie , asi que robusto.
> 
> ...



calculo que con tensiones te referis a los voltajes..a las maquinas LINER se les puede ir subiendo el voltje desde 6-7-8-9-10V,a las SHADER se les puede ir incrementando el voltaje desde 3-4-5-6-7V...el tiempo de trabajo es minimo,por que solo se mantiene el pedal apretado cuando uno va a pinchar la piel y son segundos,solo se pisa el pedal para que arranque la maquina,se hace la linea o la sombra que se desea y se suelta el pedal para que deje de funcionar..no se si con eso respondi a lo que me preguntas...gracias por ayudarme!


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 23, 2013)

segun lo que lei, el compañero quiere es seleccionar que maquina activar con el footswitch no cambiar de maquina o si no tendria una encendida a toda hora y como quedaria ese tatuaje????? no tendria fin  lo que pienso que el quiere es lo siguiente.

Epero que te sirva se lo hice a un amigo que pidio lo mismo que tu.

el footswich lo que hace es conectar el negativo y la llave selectora selecciona la salida que quieres mover, lo del voltaje lo puedes calibrar con un texter y escribir los valores en el recorrido del control o comprarte un voltimetro analogo o digital y conectarlo con una llave doble de tres estados. y queda igual a la de la foto solo que tu la hicistes... ohhh que satisfaccion


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 23, 2013)

jlaudio dijo:


> segun lo que lei, el compañero quiere es seleccionar que maquina activar con el footswitch no cambiar de maquina o si no tendria una encendida a toda hora y como quedaria ese tatuaje????? no tendria fin  lo que pienso que el quiere es lo siguiente.
> 
> Epero que te sirva se lo hice a un amigo que pidio lo mismo que tu.
> 
> el footswich lo que hace es conectar el negativo y la llave selectora selecciona la salida que quieres mover, lo del voltaje lo puedes calibrar con un texter y escribir los valores en el recorrido del control o comprarte un voltimetro analogo o digital y conectarlo con una llave doble de tres estados. y queda igual a la de la foto solo que tu la hicistes... ohhh que satisfaccion



exacto! es lo que necesito hacer!solo que si me lo pones con esos diagramas no lo entiendo!jaja,perdon,soy nulo en esos diagramas..pero es lo que quiero,a la fuente ya la tengo y esta rectificada,es de 12v 4amp,tambien tengo ya los dos reguladores,lo unico que necesito saber es como va el switch que cambia de un regulador a otro y como va la entrada del pedal...lo de los voltimetros igual ya lo tengo claro...si me lo pudieras facilitar de una manera mas grafica(osea para idiotas jaja)te lo agradeceria muchisimo!!


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mi hermano también es tatuador, la primera fuente se la fabriqué yo hace unos años con el LM338 (solo tenía ese a la mano) para ese entonces solo era para una salida y el pedal. 
Ahora veo que quieres realizar una fuente doble, para mantener siempre conectadas las 2 máquinas para tener que regular o ajustar el voltaje cada vez, en cambio solo mueves el interruptor y te conmuta de una máquina a la otra.
La solución es simple:
Utilizarás 2 integrados LM350 ó LM338, si los dispones sobre un mismo disipador debes utilizar pasatornillos plastico y mica aislante + pasta térmica.

Éstos son los pasatornillos:





Éstos son los aislantes de mica:





Te dejo adjunto el diagrama de una posibilidad.
PD: El puente de diodos de la entrada de unos 4A por si acaso, también debes incluir fusible e interruptor de la fuente previo a transformador.

---------------------------------o----------------------------------o----------------------------------

Veo que *jlaudio* subió un esquema, creo que estabos pensando en lo mismo a la misma hora jejeje lo que me demoré en hacer el diagrama. pero bueno... 

Saludos


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 23, 2013)

bueno con el switch que tu tienes tendria una pequeña modificacion solo se trabaja con el negativo para ser mas facil de esta manera prueba para ver que tienes


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 23, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Mi hermano también es tatuador, la primera fuente se la fabriqué yo hace unos años con el LM338 (solo tenía ese a la mano) para ese entonces solo era para una salida y el pedal.
> Ahora veo que quieres realizar una fuente doble, para mantener siempre conectadas las 2 máquinas para tener que regular o ajustar el voltaje cada vez, en cambio solo mueves el interruptor y te conmuta de una máquina a la otra.
> La solución es simple:
> Utilizarás 2 integrados LM350 ó LM338, si los dispones sobre un mismo disipador debes utilizar pasatornillos plastico y mica aislante + pasta térmica.
> ...



muchisimas gracias amigos por todo!por fin encontre gente que realmente me dio la solucion a lo que queria hacer!..te comento,tengo los 2 reguladores separados y cada uno con su respectivo disipador de aluminio...gracias a todos!!





			
				elkataskin dijo:
			
		

> muchisimas gracias amigos por todo!por fin encontre gente que realmente me dio la solucion a lo que queria hacer!..te comento,tengo los 2 reguladores separados y cada uno con su respectivo disipador de aluminio...gracias a todos!!


muchas gracias por el diagrama,pero no lo entiendo!jaja..voy a tener que buscar a alguien que lo entienda y me lo dibuje como a nene de primer grado jaja


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 23, 2013)

elkataskin dijo:


> muchisimas gracias amigos por todo!por fin encontre gente que realmente me dio la solucion a lo que queria hacer!..te comento,tengo los 2 reguladores separados y cada uno con su respectivo disipador de aluminio...gracias a todos!!



de nada para eso estamos, y si los tienes por separado mucho mejor, pero que no se te junten   y si compañero *blanko001 *te gane en responder pero pensamos lo mismo identicamente parecemos gemelos o algo asi jejejeje bueno te deseo  exitos *elkataskin* cualquiera de los dos te sirven ya que si miras son identicos los dos jejeje que barbaros somos


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 24, 2013)

Que bien por el compañero *elkataskin*, y como dijo *jlaudio*: para eso estamos!
Por otro lado que locura.. será porque ambos andamos en Colombia y se nos iluminó la chispa al instante 

Una recomendación mas: evitar utilizar conectores metálicos (hembras), si utilizas una caja metálica puede existir un problema al unificar tierras, igual tendría que aislar los integrados en el caso de utilizar caja metálica


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2013)

circuitos veo que pusieron muchos ya , y que las puntas esas liner y shader son diferentes .
y que el pedal ya esta.

lo unico que recomiendo es que si se la va a hacer NO use esa llave de palanca, son para una placa, para mover unas pocas veces.
algo mas robusto o en unos meses queda en patas.


sigo pensando que si me la hiciese yo usaria solo una fuente y selecciono la regulacion.

decime una cosa:
LAS PUNTAS de shader y liner son distintas ?? 
o son iguales y solo cambia la tension ??


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 24, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esta es otra opciòn:
> 
> ...


Una pregunta: ¿En esta variante del circuito los 2 reguladores estan trabajando porque reciben la tension directa el la entrada IN,en el que yo hice solo trabaja el que esta conectado a la tension de la fuente?
Tambien pienso que siempre estara un regulador andando constantemente.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 24, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿En esta variante del circuito los 2 reguladores estan trabajando porque reciben la tension directa el la entrada IN,en el que yo hice solo trabaja el que esta conectado a la tension de la fuente?
> Tambien pienso que siempre estara un regulador andando constantemente.



La idea es que los LM350 mantengan en lo posible el ajuste hecho en un principio, arrancar con la máquina a tatuar es casi como afinar un instrumento, se necesita la potencia justa para cada persona y tipo de líneas. Entonces es mejor dejar los LM activados y preajustados desde el principio del tattoo y no estar encendiendo una cada vez y que por uno u otro motivo varíe su configuración. Ya son mañas... es como quien dice que tener el motor del carro caliente para la arrancada 



> decime una cosa:
> LAS PUNTAS de shader y liner son distintas ??
> o son iguales y solo cambia la tension ??



Yo responderé: las puntas son idénticas, sin ir muy lejos son conectores de micrófono o de guitarra eléctrica, lo que sucede es que se dejan 2 máquinas conectadas pero con distinta aguja, si es para hacer líneas se utiliza un ajuste de tensión para no dañar la piel; la otra puede ser para relleno, que es una aguja con varias puntas, dependiendo del el número de puntas necesita ajustarse su potencia para que penetre lo justo en la piel. el interruptor solo me conmuta la máquina que voy a utilizar en un determinado momento, evitando mover los potenciómetros cada vez que se cambie de máquina.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahora rememorando viejos tiempos cuando mi MAMÁ solía coserme las ropas que me hacía,tenia una maquina de coser que tenia un pedal que era una especie de potenciómetro y su nombre era [ame="http://www.google.es/search?q=reostato+y+potenciometro&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=0vjvUZC5COSJiAKS0IHYCA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=617#safe=off&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=reostato+electronico&oq=reostato+&gs_l=img.1.1.0l10.37590.37590.0.40735.1.1.0.0.0.0.307.307.3-1.1.0....0...1c.1.22.img..0.1.305.EY6LNiglJRQ&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.49641647%2Cd.cGE%2Cpv.xjs.s.en_US.NyLNrjc7wJY.O&fp=bdce929141e17deb&biw=1024&bih=653&imgdii=_"]REOSTATO[/ame] el cual le daba varias velocidades al motor eléctrico de la misma maquina como si fuera el pedal de acelaración de los autos (también llamado acelerador).Creo que si podes hacer algo como esto y lo pones en lugar de el potenciómetro que va en el regulador y le agregas un tester en modo medir voltaje podes tener lo que necesitas sin necesidad de tener que usar 2 reguladores.
También podes hacer una pedalera en la cual esta el potenciómetro y conectarlo a un regulador por medio de un cable y que por medio de un par de ejes puedas moverlo con esa pedalera....
Otra cosa que recuerdo es un sistema en el cual yo apoyaba el soldador en un soporte en el cual cuando apoyaba el soldador la tension bajaba lo suficiente como para que el soldador no se enfriara ni tampoco estuviese a la temperatura de soldadura,era algo parecido al reostato pero al apoyar el soldador se movia o desplazaba ese cursor para que la tension baje lo suficiente para no enfriarse del todo y asi puede durar nuestros soldadores


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola.

Que ambos reguladores estén conectados de manera permanente, sólo hace que el regulador inactivo consume 10mA, que es la corriente mínima sin carga.
Es decir, no carga a la fuente de alimentación con una corriente excesiva cuando no trabaja (se puede decir, que es una corriente despreciable o casi insignificante).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 24, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> La idea es que los LM350 mantengan en lo posible el ajuste hecho en un principio, arrancar con la máquina a tatuar es casi como afinar un instrumento, se necesita la potencia justa para cada persona y tipo de líneas. Entonces es mejor dejar los LM activados y pre-ajustados desde el principio del tattoo y no estar encendiendo una cada vez y que por uno u otro motivo varíe su configuración. Ya son mañas... es como quien dice que tener el motor del carro caliente para la arrancada


Si lo haces con mi configuracion siempre tenes uno encendido y otro no.Habría que ver cual es el de mas uso para conectarlo siempre y cuando cambias de lugar en pedal tenes el otro pero se deberia esperar unos segundos a que esa punta se caliente.
¿Si el colega quiere separar las dos puntas con dos reguladores y vos decis que es bueno que las puntas estén calientes,cuando uses un lado no estará fria la otra punta por lo cual sea tu configuracion o la mia siempre estara una punta fria?
Si es por el tema de la configuracion del regulador que varie su configuracion cuando arranca creo que habria que diseñar un regulador que vaya aumentando la tension hasta la tension necesaria para que se active.Total podes perder unos segundos hasta que esté todo configurado como es lo necesario.Vuelvo a repetir que uno siempre estará encendido y el otro no,ya sea tu configuración o la mia,el problema es que las puntas estén siempre preparadas para su uso.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 24, 2013)

Amigo tinchusbest, lo de calentar es como sentido figurado, en realidad lo único que se calentaría un poco es el integrado LM350. En las máquinas de tatuar solo calienta la bobina por lógica razón y solo es mientras se utiliza (cuando oprimimos el pedal). 
Me haré entender un poco mejor:
Utilizar el interruptor para cambiar de maquina de lineas a maquina de relleno es simplemente decirle al circuito cual máquina quiero controlar con el pedal. Pero existen 2 formas, una es dejando los 2 LM350 conectados siempre, o conectando solo el que voy a utilizar... las dos maneras deben funcionar sin problemas.
Por otro lado yo sugerí el circuito donde siempre están conectados los LM350, me parecía más practico y como comentaron solo consume 10mA sin carga, es decir menos de lo que consume un LED, así evitamos "enviarle" un potencial de "sopetón" al LM350 cada vez que hacemos el cambio de máquina mediante el interruptor.

Relataré una situación:
Me decido a realizar un tattoo, en el conector 1 dejaré la máquina de líneas, en el conector 2 dejaré la máquina de relleno; el otro conector es el pedal (interruptor de pie que no regula el voltaje, solo activa y desactiva la máquina que estoy usando).
La máquina 1 quizás la utilizaré a 9.3V (valor arbitrario de ejemplo), potenciómetro... suena bien, tiene la fuerza suficiente.... está "afinada". 
La máquina 2 quizás la utilizaré a 11V (valor arbitrario también), ... potenciómetro va, potenciómetro viene... tiene la fuerza suficiente... está "afinada"
Es entonces cuando NO quiero mover nada los potenciómetros porque ya afiné (por decirlo de una manera) las máquinas...

Muevo el interruptor a la máquina que deseo utilizar... y cambio de una a otra las veces que quiera sin mover los potenciómetros y los parámetros "cuando afiné" siguen siendo iguales para no tener que cambiarlos de nuevo. El pedal se encarga simplemente de cerrar el circuito de la máquina que quiero utilizar.


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 24, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Amigo tinchusbest, lo de calentar es como sentido figurado, en realidad lo único que se calentaría un poco es el integrado LM350. En las máquinas de tatuar solo calienta la bobina por lógica razón y solo es mientras se utiliza (cuando oprimimos el pedal).
> Me haré entender un poco mejor:
> Utilizar el interruptor para cambiar de maquina de lineas a maquina de relleno es simplemente decirle al circuito cual máquina quiero controlar con el pedal. Pero existen 2 formas, una es dejando los 2 LM350 conectados siempre, o conectando solo el que voy a utilizar... las dos maneras deben funcionar sin problemas.
> Por otro lado yo sugerí el circuito donde siempre están conectados los LM350, me parecía más practico y como comentaron solo consume 10mA sin carga, es decir menos de lo que consume un LED, así evitamos "enviarle" un potencial de "sopetón" al LM350 cada vez que hacemos el cambio de máquina mediante el interruptor.
> ...



exacto,es asi como dice aca el amigo,yo solo lo que necesito es que al mover el switch cambie de la linea de entrada LINER a la linea de entrada SHADER asi puedo mantener las 2 maquinas conectadas y reguladas cada una en diferentes voltajes(dado que cada maquina trabaja en diferentes voltajes para diferentes trabajos)sin tener que estar tocando cables,conectando y desconectando maquinas,girando perillas de potes etc etc,dado que al hacer esto,estoy corriendo el riesgo de tener CONTAMINACION CRUZADA al tocar cosas que no se si estan limpias y despues manipular la piel lastimada del cliente,se corre un riesgo grande de infeccion y enfermedades que en algunos casos son mortales...lo del pedal que haga variar los voltajes no me serviria como alguien comento anteriormente,por que no podria estar controlando con el pie la variacion de voltaje,seria casi imposible dado que al pasarme de voltaje traeria como consecuencia que la maquina tenga un golpe mas duro y por consiguiente la aguja penetrara mas en la piel produciendo mas sangrado,mas cicatriz y haciendo que la tinta se deposite en capas mas profundas de la piel,lo cual es inaceptable.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 24, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Amigo tinchusbest, lo de calentar es como sentido figurado, en realidad lo único que se calentaría un poco es el integrado LM350. En las máquinas de tatuar solo calienta la bobina por lógica razón y solo es mientras se utiliza (cuando oprimimos el pedal).
> Me haré entender un poco mejor:
> Utilizar el interruptor para cambiar de maquina de lineas a maquina de relleno es simplemente decirle al circuito cual máquina quiero controlar con el pedal. Pero existen 2 formas, una es dejando los 2 LM350 conectados siempre, o conectando solo el que voy a utilizar... las dos maneras deben funcionar sin problemas.
> Por otro lado yo sugerí el circuito donde siempre están conectados los LM350, me parecía más practico y como comentaron solo consume 10mA sin carga, es decir menos de lo que consume un LED, así evitamos "enviarle" un potencial de "sopetón" al LM350 cada vez que hacemos el cambio de máquina mediante el interruptor.
> ...


Entonces de movida es preferible que el LM317 en vez de potenciometro tenga una resistencia fija en el ajuste de tension o ADJ o pin1 si mal no recuerdo.En lo posible esta resistencia debe tener la tolerancia mas baja por el tema del calor o frio que pueda hacerla cambiar abruptamente de ohmiaje.
Como es que si moves el pedal cerras el circuito que queres usar si ya esta en funcionamiento???





elkataskin dijo:


> exacto,es asi como dice aca el amigo,yo solo lo que necesito es que al mover el switch cambie de la linea de entrada LINER a la linea de entrada SHADER asi puedo mantener las 2 maquinas conectadas y reguladas cada una en diferentes voltajes(dado que cada maquina trabaja en diferentes voltajes para diferentes trabajos)sin tener que estar tocando cables,conectando y desconectando maquinas,girando perillas de potes etc etc,dado que al hacer esto,estoy corriendo el riesgo de tener CONTAMINACION CRUZADA al tocar cosas que no se si estan limpias y despues manipular la piel lastimada del cliente,se corre un riesgo grande de infeccion y enfermedades que en algunos casos son mortales...lo del pedal que haga variar los voltajes no me serviria como alguien comento anteriormente,por que no podria estar controlando con el pie la variacion de voltaje,seria casi imposible dado que al pasarme de voltaje traeria como consecuencia que la maquina tenga un golpe mas duro y por consiguiente la aguja penetrara mas en la piel produciendo mas sangrado,mas cicatriz y haciendo que la tinta se deposite en capas mas profundas de la piel,lo cual es inaceptable.


Si no queres tener contaminacion cruzada al tocar algo mientras trabajas como es que tocas la llave que cambia de liner a shader.Ademas no seria mas conveniente que si tenes las dos maquinas afinas uses el pedal para cambiar de maquina a maquina sin tocar nada y asi evitar la contaminacion cruzada que tanto te preocupa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 24, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿En esta variante del circuito los 2 reguladores estan trabajando porque reciben la tension directa el la entrada IN,en el que yo hice solo trabaja el que esta conectado a la tension de la fuente?
> Tambien pienso que siempre estara un regulador andando constantemente.


Los dos estan trabajando constantemente





tinchusbest dijo:


> Ahora rememorando viejos tiempos cuando mi MAMÁ solía coserme las ropas que me hacía,tenia una maquina de coser que tenia un pedal que era una especie de potenciómetro y su nombre era REOSTATO el cual le daba varias velocidades al motor eléctrico de la misma maquina como si fuera el pedal de acelaración de los autos (también llamado acelerador).Creo que si podes hacer algo como esto y lo pones en lugar de el potenciómetro que va en el regulador y le agregas un tester en modo medir voltaje podes tener lo que necesitas sin necesidad de tener que usar 2 reguladores.
> También podes hacer una pedalera en la cual esta el potenciómetro y conectarlo a un regulador por medio de un cable y que por medio de un par de ejes puedas moverlo con esa pedalera....
> Otra cosa que recuerdo es un sistema en el cual yo apoyaba el soldador en un soporte en el cual cuando apoyaba el soldador la tension bajaba lo suficiente como para que el soldador no se enfriara ni tampoco estuviese a la temperatura de soldadura,era algo parecido al reostato pero al apoyar el soldador se movia o desplazaba ese cursor para que la tension baje lo suficiente para no enfriarse del todo y asi puede durar nuestros soldadores



si haces eso, cuando vas a tatuar se te puede ir el pie por accidente y hacer un daño a la piel o por el contrario no haces mover bien la maquina, seria algo molesto.





tinchusbest dijo:


> > Como es que si moves el pedal cerras el circuito que queres usar si ya esta en funcionamiento???
> 
> 
> lo que hace el pedal es cerrar el circuito como has dicho, los dos reguladores estan listos para funcionar con el voltaje seleccionado y la maquina seleccionada y como el switch tiene tres posiciones ON1-OFF-ON2 pues en el centro puedes pisar el pedal y no pasa nada, en cambio al seleccionar cualquiera de las dos maquinas lo que ocurre es que la maquina esta lista y calibrada para funcionar apenas se toque el pedal
> ...


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Entonces de movida es preferible que el LM317 en vez de potenciometro tenga una resistencia fija en el ajuste de tension o ADJ o pin1 si mal no recuerdo.En lo posible esta resistencia debe tener la tolerancia mas baja por el tema del calor o frio que pueda hacerla cambiar abruptamente de ohmiaje.



Amigo la tolerancia del resistor no tiene nada que ver con la estabilidad del circuito, lo que puede hacer variar un determinado ajuste es el calor como dijiste, las resistencias tienden a aumentar con el calor, y a disminuir en ausencia de éste, y como en el mundo "real" los conductores no presentan un modelo lineal de la ley de Ohm lo mejor es evitar recalentamiento en las mismas. con dejarlas algo alejadas (resistencia de 240 ohm y potenciómetro) del disipador basta, pues en ellas no circulará una gran corriente que nos haga cambiar enormemente el ajuste. La tolerancia nos indica la exactitud del valor nominal del componente con el valor real. Por cierto como que un valor fijo? el potenciómetro es para seleccionar el voltaje a la salida, de lo contrario la máquina siempre iría a tope en el valor seleccionado por la resistencia.


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 24, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Entonces de movida es preferible que el LM317 en vez de potenciometro tenga una resistencia fija en el ajuste de tension o ADJ o pin1 si mal no recuerdo.En lo posible esta resistencia debe tener la tolerancia mas baja por el tema del calor o frio que pueda hacerla cambiar abruptamente de ohmiaje.
> Como es que si moves el pedal cerras el circuito que queres usar si ya esta en funcionamiento???
> 
> 
> ...



no hay contaminacion cruzada tocando el switch por que se cubre la palanquita con papel film entonces evitas tocarlo,ademas de eso,se cubren casi todas las cosas que uno esta tocando constantemente...el sistema de tatuaje con el pedal esta asi desde casi los comienzos del tatuaje moderno,no lo voy a cambiar yo ni creo que ningun otro tatuador,aparte ya me cuesta mucho hacer todo lo que me explicaron mas arriba con los esquemas,imaginate si tengo que hacer un pedal intercambiador!me vuelvo loco...





jlaudio dijo:


> Los dos estan trabajando constantemente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 25, 2013)

> estaria muy bueno,por que lo que vengo haciendo es soldar todo al aire y con cables(obviamente todos bien aislados con termocontraible),el problema es que no se como se prepara todo eso,se que se plasma en la placa con quimicos o algo asi...la verdad no se.


En el foro encuentras como hacer PCB o circuitos impresos de manera casera, igual en toda la web. Pero también venden láminas perforadas llamadas baquelitas universales perforadas ó impreso universal:






De todas formas venden la baquelita virgen sin perforar, puedes utilizar la técnica del marcador o plumón indeleble "sharpie" y utilizas una solución de cloruro férrico para atacar el cobre. En adelante no tendrás problemas con realizar tus montajes.
 Igualmente te facilito info para que empieces con lo del PCB, el diseño del mismo te podemos colaborar en el foro:
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/fabricacion_impresos_01.php


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 25, 2013)

La verdad no entiendo nada porque si usas solo el pedal no tocas nada.Ademas la punta que toca la piel es una sola intercambiable o son dos aparatos con puntas diferentes para tatuar.
Si es una sola que le intercambias la punta para shader o liner solo tendrias que aplicar una de las dos tensiones con el pedal;lo mas seguro es que siempre este sistema siempre estaria LINER funcionando y cuando cambias el pedal pasas a SHADER.
Ahora bien si tenes 2 aparatos o puntas,no intercambiables,no solo tendras que cambiar de un sistema a otro,sino que tendrias que usar el pedal para cambiar la tension de uno a otro.
Por otro lado,la pregunta es si tenes la maquina que mostras en el post #1 y #8 y si estas necesitan alimentacion externa??
A mi me parece que el intercambio y el pedal a la vez es una locura,pero si solo usas el pedal para cambiar de tensiones y de aparato para tatuar (LINER-SHADER),para mi es mucho ajetreo para usar este sistema.
Yo creo que si haces el regulador podes directamente poner una resistencia fija en lugar del potenciometro ya que siempre estara siempre en la tension que necesitas y de esa tension no pasara.
Creo que la idea del pedal que cambia entre los dos aparatos seria lo ideal y no estarias tocando nada solamente el aparato que tatua


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 25, 2013)

tinchusbest dijo:


> La verdad no entiendo nada porque si usas solo el pedal no tocas nada.Ademas la punta que toca la piel es una sola intercambiable o son dos aparatos con puntas diferentes para tatuar.
> Si es una sola que le intercambias la punta para shader o liner solo tendrias que aplicar una de las dos tensiones con el pedal;lo mas seguro es que siempre este sistema siempre estaria LINER funcionando y cuando cambias el pedal pasas a SHADER.
> Ahora bien si tenes 2 aparatos o puntas,no intercambiables,no solo tendras que cambiar de un sistema a otro,sino que tendrias que usar el pedal para cambiar la tension de uno a otro.
> Por otro lado,la pregunta es si tenes la maquina que mostras en el post #1 y #8 y si estas necesitan alimentacion externa??
> ...



nono...a ver,o no estas entendiendo o yo no te entiendo a vos...el tema es asi de simple,el pedal lo unico que hace cuando vos lo pisas es dejar pasar la electricidad hasta la maquina y nada mas,cuando lo pisas fluye y cuando lo soltas deja de fluir..se usa un solo pedal para no tener que andar usando dos pedales que es bastante molesto,por eso algunas fuentes reguladas vienen con 3 entradas,2 para maquinas y 1 para el pedal,cada maquina se maneja con diferentes regulaciones que pueden ir variando segun el trabajo,por eso es que se necesita la regulacion de cada maquina,por ejemplo:la maquina para hacer lineas se pueden usar desde los 6 a 10v(subiendo desde 6v a 7-8-9-10v) y las de sombras se usan desde 3v hasta los 6-7-8v(dependiendo el tipo de sombra y dependiendo la profundidad que uno quiera darle a la tinta para tener diferentes resultados),la diferencia que tienen las maquinas son los CPACITORES,las de lineas siempre tienen que ser mas rapidas por eso se usan capacitores de valores mas chicos(las mias les puse de 22uf 50v)y las de relleno o sombras tienen que ser mas lentas,llevan capacitores que van variando desde los 47uf hasta los 100uf...las maquinas no son de puntas intercambiables,osea,es mucho mas comodo tener cada maquina para cada cosa,para lineas una,para rellenos otra y para sombras otra,cada maquina lleva su punta y es exclusiva para cada maquina,no todas las maquinas trabajan a los mismos voltajes y no todas son iguales,varian de un fabricante a otro,todo depende igual de cuantas vueltas de alambre de cobre tengan las bobinas,de el marco de la maquina,de como esten calibradas,de los flejes y un etc largo...no es algo tan simple con el tema de las maquinas...esas fuentes y esas maquinas no son las mias,las puse como un ejemplo...no se si habre respondido a tu duda.





blanko001 dijo:


> En el foro encuentras como hacer PCB o circuitos impresos de manera casera, igual en toda la web. Pero también venden láminas perforadas llamadas baquelitas universales perforadas ó impreso universal:
> http://www.electronicoscaldas.com/413-large_default/circuito-impreso-universal-5x14-cm.jpg
> 
> De todas formas venden la baquelita virgen sin perforar, puedes utilizar la técnica del marcador o plumón indeleble "sharpie" y utilizas una solución de cloruro férrico para atacar el cobre. En adelante no tendrás problemas con realizar tus montajes.
> ...



me encanta eso!quiero aprender a hacerlo!la verdad es que parece muy facil con el sharpie,si no es mucha molestia,me pondrias un link de donde sacar el "dibujo" de lo que necesito hacer?osea,de el regulador...muchisimas gracias amigos por todo!me despejaron un monton de dudas!


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 25, 2013)

Dame imágenes de los disipadores que tienes (si puedes con medidas), yo me puedo basar en el tamaño de los mismos para colaborarle con el diseño del PCB. Yo supongo que la caja la buscas luego de armar el circuito... o tienes una en mente? si la tienes pasa las medidas también.


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 25, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Dame imágenes de los disipadores que tienes (si puedes con medidas), yo me puedo basar en el tamaño de los mismos para colaborarle con el diseño del PCB. Yo supongo que la caja la buscas luego de armar el circuito... o tienes una en mente? si la tienes pasa las medidas también.



tengo varios disipadores,la mayoria son chicos,pero puedo conseguir mas grandes..los consigo de la basura,osea,reciclando equipos de musica tirados,computadoras,video juegos...necesitare disipadores grandes??,a la caja la voy a armar despues,ya la tengo en mente,va a ser algo asi...




con un poco mas de espacio para que entren las cosas adentro..lo que si ahora estoy pensando en cambiar el transformador de 12v rectificado por uno ELECTRONICO de 12v 5amp como este




servira igual?no creo que haya problemas no?,solo le tendria que poner una ficha de entrada para el transformador en la entrada de los reguladores...espero que quede bien asi y no haya problemas...


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 26, 2013)

Amigo antes de ir por el diseño, estás seguro que no necesitas más de 12V? inclusive tendrás menos de 12V porque hay un voltaje de operación para el integrado. Yo he visto que éstas fuentes entregan inclusive 18V, quizás una fuente de portátil.
También hay que mirar la calidad de las máquinas que usas, tengo entendido que las de mejor calidad son las que necesitan menos voltios.


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 26, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Amigo antes de ir por el diseño, estás seguro que no necesitas más de 12V? inclusive tendrás menos de 12V porque hay un voltaje de operación para el integrado. Yo he visto que éstas fuentes entregan inclusive 18V, quizás una fuente de portátil.
> También hay que mirar la calidad de las máquinas que usas, tengo entendido que las de mejor calidad son las que necesitan menos voltios.



Justamente hoy estaba pensando en eso,pensaba en conseguir una de 18 V 5 Amp, mis maquinas son de muy buena calidad, yo se que trabajan a menos voltajes que otras de fabricación Chinas (malísimas) por que ya las compare, pero nunca está de mas un par de Volts, total se que mis maquinas mas de 12 V no usan...hoy mismo me pongo a buscar alguna de 18 V 5 Amp!

Soy muy novato en ésto de la electrónica y no entiendo mucho, pero me gusta hacer reguladores de voltaje para mis máquinas de tatuar (soy tatuador), busco por Google los diagramas que me gustan y que veo convenientes y los uso, algunos funcionan otros no.. lo que me lleva a preguntarles a ustedes los mas experimentados lo siguiente, estoy usando éste diagrama :




http://k31.kn3.net/5/1/1/3/7/D/D1D.png

Con la diferencia que yo cambié el LM317 por un LM350 por que uso 19 V 3 A y cambié los capacitores de 100uF 63 V por uno de 1000uF 50V y el de 10uF 63V por uno de 470uF 25V por que así me lo recomendaron, ahora, use 2 capacitores de polyester 2a104j en un primer regulador y no tuve ningún problema, funciona perfecto, pero compré luego otros capacitores de polyester pensando que eran del mismo valor y al fijarme bien el valor no es el mismo, en éstos últimos que compré dice "p2a104k".. hice todo el circuito y me encontré con el problema de que el voltaje pasa directo y no lo puedo regular, después al probarlo nuevamente deja pasar el voltaje directo pero intermitentemente sin poder regularlo.. el problema es el capacitor de polyester que no es el mismo?, por que en el primer regulador usé los 2A104J y en el segundo regulador puse los P2A104K... si me pudieran ayudar se los agradecería...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 28, 2014)

p2a104k y 2a104j son lo mismo el problema esta en otro lado


----------



## elkataskin (Jul 28, 2014)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> p2a104k y 2a104j son lo mismo el problema esta en otro lado



sera el LM350 que no regula el voltaje?


----------



## basicobasico (Jul 28, 2014)

elkataskin dijo:


> buenas noches gente,soy muy novato en esto de la electronica y no entiendo mucho,pero me gusta hacer reguladores de voltaje para mis maquinas de tatuar(soy tatuador),busco por google los diagramas que me gustan y que veo convenientes y los uso,algunos funcionan otros no..lo que me lleva a preguntarles a ustedes los mas experimentados lo siguiente:
> estoy usando este diagrama
> http://k31.kn3.net/5/1/1/3/7/D/D1D.png
> con la diferencia que yo cambie el LM317 por un LM350 por que uso 19v 3a y cambie los capacitores de 100uf 63v por uno de 1000uf 50v y el de 10uf 63v por uno de 470uf 25v por que asi me lo recomendaron.....


discúlpen no se si estoy errado pero tengo entendido que si un circuito que funciona para (x) voltaje digamos 12v, si el voltaje a utilizar es mayor, 19v, el circuito se debe modificar con componentes como en el caso de los capacitores de mayor voltaje, en este caso un 60% mayor, pero el caballero menciona que cambio los capacitóres de 63v por uno de 50v y otro de 25v, no entiendo por que utilizar de menor voltaje, cuando debería ser un 60%, no es lógico. Y también veo que las [uf] de los mismos los aumenta cuando tengo entendido que entre mayor [uf] mayor capatancia.


----------



## Sr Rosa (Feb 28, 2015)

En los foros por regla general no estña bien visto reflotar posts tan antiguos, hace mas de medio año que nadie postea en el. pero si me lo dice un moderador lo haré:


Hola muy buenas, soy miembro desde hace años pero nunca he posteado (aunque ahora lo hice en la sección de presentación).

El caso es que un amigo tatuador me ha pedido que le diseñe una fuente regulable de 3 a 15V y que pueda entregar 3A. Me puse manos a la obra hace ya algún tiempo y descubrí que los proyectos que habían que llegaban a 3A daban mala espina. Lo dejé un poco de lado y ahora estoy de erasmus a punto de acabar la carrera de electrónica en Finlandia. El caso es que le pregunté a ciertos profesores y becarios hasta que llegué a uno que era "el que mas sabía" de este asunto. Le expuse mi proyecto y me dijo que una fuente lineal no cree que fuera la solución por el tema de la disipación del regulador y que podría verse como hacer una fuente conmutada (Pero a mi no me gustan nada, las recuero muy liosas y nunca las entedí del todo bien).

Me fiaba de su criterio pero ayer mismo le pregunté una duda de otro proyecto (el oficial) y al enseñarle el esquema de un amplificador de instrumentación, no sabía ni lo que era, pero lo mejor es que se lo preguntó a una profesora que lleva como 15 años dando clase de electrónica y TAMPOCO LO SABÍA, les tuve que explicar lo que era más o menos *facepalm*.

El asunto de la temperatura y la disipación como está? el hombre este me dice que cuando esté entregando voltajes bajos y la maquina le pida mucha corriente la potencia que tendrá que disipar es enorme. La verdad es que entiendo el concepto pero no se hasta que punto esto es peligroso/inviable o que...

En este topic se habla todo el rato de usar 2 reguladores iguales, cuando, en mi posiblemente ignorante opinión se puede obtener el mismo resultado simplemente cambiando la salida a un jack hembra u otro, pero con un solo regulador.

Otro asunto son los filtros para "adecentar la salida", de lo cual se mas bien poco, pero supongo que lo más importante es, en síntesis, entender si un regulador puede trabajar a 3 v 3 A durante un buen rato (lo cual sería el peor escenario para el mismo, ¿no? la verdad es que me estoy liando muchísimo).

Gracias un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 28, 2015)

Te he contestado en el otro hilo que ha ido a moderación. No me había dado cuenta del lío.

El resumen sería "tu sabrás":
a) Sencillo poco eficiente = lineal
b) complicado muy eficiente =  conmutada

(mas o menos)


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2015)

Para tu caso lo mejor es utilzar una fuente basada en el LM338, maneja 5A o el LM350 que trabaja hasta 3A


----------



## Sr Rosa (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracias por las respuestas. Cuando vuelva a España quiero empezar a hacer mediciones, lo que quiero hacer es ver si la máquina de mi amigo pide fácilmente los 3A o solo son picos o tiene que forzar mucho la máquina. Así podría saber si me renta diseñar una conmutada o la lineal no "desperdicia" tanta potencia.


----------



## remx (Feb 25, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro, les cuento que estoy queriendo armar una fuente regulable que va a ser usada para maquinas de tatuar tendria que tener 3 entradas Plug jack 6,5 mono

1 para Maquina 1
2 para Maquina 2
3 para Pedal 

voy a usar un trafo de 15V 3A (continua), un voltimetro digital y una palanca switch para pasar de una maquina a la otra (estoy con la maquina 1 y muevo el switch, me cortaria la corriente de la 1 y me pasaria a la maquina 2, espero que se entienda.

El pedal tiene que funcionar para las 2 maquinas, no tendria que cortarse al momento del cambio de maquina.

Si alguien me ayudaria con un diagrama de como seria el circuito (ya que todavia soy medio novato) estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 25, 2016)

Hola.

Esto te puede dar una idea.

Ver el archivo adjunto 140409
Ver el archivo adjunto 140410 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## remx (Feb 28, 2016)

blanko001 dijo:


> Mi hermano también es tatuador, la primera fuente se la fabriqué yo hace unos años con el LM338 (solo tenía ese a la mano) para ese entonces solo era para una salida y el pedal.
> Ahora veo que quieres realizar una fuente doble, para mantener siempre conectadas las 2 máquinas para tener que regular o ajustar el voltaje cada vez, en cambio solo mueves el interruptor y te conmuta de una máquina a la otra.
> La solución es simple:
> Utilizarás 2 integrados LM350 ó LM338, si los dispones sobre un mismo disipador debes utilizar pasatornillos plastico y mica aislante + pasta térmica.
> ...



Hola, intente hacer una fuente para dos maquinas siguiendo tu diagrama, en vez de usar resistencias de 240 ohm termine usando de 270 ohm, es lo unico que cambie.

Una vez montado el circuito, pruebo con un multimetro y me marca de 0,5 a 15v moviendo el potenciometro, hasta ahi todo bien, pero a la hora de probar con la maquina de tatuar ni se mueve, incluso probe con una lampara de 12v y no la prende.

Que puede estar fallando?


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 29, 2016)

Tienes alguna imagen o foto de todo tu montaje?


----------



## remx (Feb 29, 2016)

blanko001 dijo:


> Tienes alguna imagen o foto de todo tu montaje?



Perdon la desprolijidad pero es mi primera vez en este mundillo de la electronica 

Espero que se entiendan


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 29, 2016)

Hola.


Ver el archivo adjunto 66348

El orden de los terminales del LM317 y LM350 son iguales

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## remx (Feb 29, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> El orden de los terminales del LM317 y LM350 son iguales
> ...



Eso quiere decir que el problema esta en que conecte mal los reguladores verdad?


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 29, 2016)

remx dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que el problema esta en que conecte mal los reguladores verdad?



En efecto. Veo los reguladores mal conectados... el problema es que si se conectan mal y se les aplica tensión suelen estropearse, ellos tienen sistemas internos de protección pero aveces no es suficiente. Antes de realizar nuevamente el montaje busca la hoja de datos del integrado regulador y revisa mil veces (500 veces está bien ) las conexiones antes de dar ON. 
Saludos!


----------



## remx (Feb 29, 2016)

blanko001 dijo:


> En efecto. Veo los reguladores mal conectados... el problema es que si se conectan mal y se les aplica tensión suelen estropearse, ellos tienen sistemas internos de protección pero aveces no es suficiente. Antes de realizar nuevamente el montaje busca la hoja de datos del integrado regulador y revisa mil veces (500 veces está bien ) las conexiones antes de dar ON.
> Saludos!



Jajaja estaban super mal conectadas, encontre una imagen donde mostraba bien cual era cada pata del lm350 y la verdad que le erre por muuuucho 

Ahora acomode todo como tiene que ser y funciona perfecto! le agregue unos fusibles en la entrada y en la salida por las dudas 

Para la proxima ya probare hacerla con circuito impreso mucho mas ordenada, pero bueno, siempre hay una primera vez para todo, y esto ya me sirve de experiencia 

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Quetillo (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola a todos,no se nada de electronica,pero intento buscarme la vida para entender algunas cosillas,soy aprendiz de tatuador y tengo una fuente que no saca los 3amp que dice que tiene,La fuente es para conectar una maquina de tatuar,la compre de segunda mano,pero no se como saber el amperaje que sale,os comento tengo una maquina de tattoo que si va el cable que sale de la fuente a la maquina los leds no van,eso lo descarte porque tengo otra fuente y funciona el cable,asi que me dijeron que es de la fuente que no le ma da voltaje,que puede estar algo mal y solo saca 1 amp,ya que la otra fuente que tengo es de 2 amp y va,mi duda es si lo puedo solucionar y que tendria que mirar o cambiar en la fuente,no se que pieza es.Y deciros que porque no creais una fuente con voltaje regulable para conectar una maquina y darle salida de 5amp,hay pocas en el mercado por no decir una.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola, que tensión entrega la fuente?
Que tensión requiere la máquina para funcionar?


----------



## felipe (Oct 4, 2018)

Les comento:  no soy embobinador , ni electricista. pero teniendo un problema similar encontre esto y nos a dado resultados 
1.- mides el alambre del secundario en mm.- 
2.- buscas una table AWG.- 
3.- los mm de tu alambre , buscas el equivalente en mm cuadrados. 
4.- los multiplicas por 2.5 y el resultado sera el amperaje de tu transformador.- 
espero sea lo que buscas y te sirvan los datos. 
saludos cordiales.


----------



## Quetillo (Oct 4, 2018)

La fuente va de 60 a 220 y la maquina tiene motor de  5w y voltaje máximo 12v.La fuente funciona con las maquinas.lo que el amperaje creo que falla,entonces en las maquinas que necesitan mas amperaje,para que trabajen mejor esta ultima con leds va mejor con 3amp,ya que asi trabajo a menos voltaje,para que me entendais,un amigo tiene la misma maquina y una fuente de 3amp,yo uso uba fuente de 2amp y ago lineas a 10v y el amigo con una de 3amp a 9.4 mas o menos.gracias


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 4, 2018)

creo que deberias revisar bien, dices que la fuente va de 60 a 220 , pero 60 a 220 que ? volts ? si dices que la maquina es voltaje maximo 12v no es buena idea ponerle mas de 12 , se queman los bobinados, en el peor de los casos consigue una fuente que de 12v 5A, ya que no siempre las SMPS dan lo que dicen, ademas ten en cuenta el pico de arranque, o consigues una buena fuente,con proteccion, o te la juegas con una china que casi siempre fallan y no dan la corriente que dicen


----------



## Quetillo (Oct 4, 2018)

No entiendo mucho,pero la fuente saca hasta 18v creo y la maquina tiene voltaje hasta 12v pero no es aconsegable pasar de 11v,y tienes fuentes de 5amp pero valen 300 y 400 e incluso 500 euros.
A perdon que encontre los dato,y esto es una fuente para tatuaje son la mayoria asi.
Tension salida entre 1,2 - 18 V
3 AMP de potencia
Tension entrada entre 60 - 240 V


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 4, 2018)

las letras L y S , que significan ?


----------



## Quetillo (Oct 4, 2018)

Perdpn por no explicar mejor este tema.como bien dije esvuna fuente de poder para tattoo algunas llevan la L y S otras solo unas conexion de esas que solo sale o pobe pedal y maquina Sin conexiones jack la L es para linea y la S para sombra asi puedes conectar dos cables de jack a rca y 2 maquinas sin tener que desconectar,que en realidad no se usa porque tiene lo mismo la L que la S,pero es mas por tontadas,detras de la fuente lleva otro con un dibujo de un pedal,esa conexion jack seria para el pedal,para poner en marcha la maquina tienes que pisar el pedal,tamvien lleva una palanca para que vaya la L o la S.espero haberme explicado bien .gracias


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 4, 2018)

yo en tu lugar, considerando que es voltaje DC la salida, usaria una fuente de pc  modificada para que sea variable, hay un tema en el foro echo por Dosmetros que explica como, teniendo precauciones, es sencillo, si no pues no quedaria otra que comprar una de mayor capacidad, o revisar que tu maquina tatuadora no este deteriorada revisando con la fuente que dices que tiene tu conocido a ver si asi va bien.
*OJO QUE LA IDEA DE LA FUENTE VARIABLE DE PC LO HARIA YO, TEN EN CONSIDERANCION QUE ES UN EXPERIMENTO EN EL CUAL TIENES QUE TENER CONOCIMIENTO AL 100% DE COMO SE ALIMENTA LA MAQUINA DE TATUAR Y QUE CONSIDERACIONES DE SEGURIDAD TIENE EN LA FUENTE Y EN SU FUNCIONAMIENTO*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 4, 2018)

Antes de lanzarte a armar o cambiar algo. Primero hay que identificar el problema si es que lo hay.
Así que para empezar, prueba la máquina con otra fuente, con características acorde a la máquina en cuestión. Si funciona, perfecto la fuente era el problema. Caso contrario, puede haber problemas mecánicos que atasquen el mecanismo impidiendo el correcto funcionamiento.
Si no es problema mecánico, iría por el lado del motor, puede tener las escobillas gastadas, colector en cortocircuito o muy resistivo, etc.


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 5, 2018)

Ya ha comentado que ha probado la máquina con otra fuente y funciona bien.... 
Yo bajo mi mínimo conocimiento creo que no tiene nada en la bobina... Me decanto más bien por un fallo mucho más sencillo como algún electrolitico seco shotky cascado o incluso fallo del puente rectificador que se ve a, la, izquierda de la bobina... 

Si revisas la bobina a ojo le ves alguna parte que esté como oscura o requemado o dañado?


----------



## Odinn (Dic 21, 2019)

Hola a todos.

Quería exponeros un caso que tengo con una fuente de alimentación que he comprado para una maquina de tatuar, hace cosas que no veo normales y si ustedes lo veis mal aun estoy a tiempo a devolverla, a ver si por favor pueden echarme una mano.

Explico lo que pasa, la fuente tiene la salida para la maquina de tatuar que es con un motor de 8V con escobillas, y por otro lado tiene el enchufe del pedal para hacer que funciona la maquina cuando se pisa, bueno pues mirando el voltaje en vació sin la maquina enchufada, lo pongo a 7V moviendo la ruleta hasta que sale reflejado en la fuente los 7V, piso el pedal y sube a 12V y empieza a caer el voltaje hasta que se estabiliza a 8V (decir que esta la maquina esta mal calibrada y da 1V de mas de lo que marca en la pantalla de la maquina).

Luego conecto la maquina de tatuar y hago lo mismo, piso el pedal y ahí ya si que se queda en 8V del tirón, pero mirando con el osciloscopio me genera un pequeño pico de voltaje de unos 2 a 3 voltios de algo menos de medio segundo que no se si eso serán buenos para el motor.

¿Que opinan ustedes? Ya que las fuentes tienen que ir muy bien a la hora de tatuar con la maquina muy constante en velocidad, les pongo fotos de la placa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2019)

Puedes poner la ruleta un Volt menos 

Los motores de escobillas no son quisquillosos con la alimentación , mientras se les suministre una tensión aproximada a la solicitada y la corriente necesaria.


----------



## Odinn (Dic 22, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Puedes poner la ruleta un Volt menos
> 
> Los motores de escobillas no son quisquillosos con la alimentación , mientras se les suministre una tensión aproximada a la solicitada y la corriente necesaria.


La rueleta puedes graduar el voltaje en 0,1 voltios, pero me mosquea que sin carga suba el voltaje mas de lo que he puesto. Si lo pongo a 7v sube hasta 12v y luego baja poco a poco en cosa de 5 o 7 segundos a los 7v. Pongo un enlace al video que e subido ahora donde se ve lo que explico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2019)

Odinn dijo:


> La rueleta puedes graduar el voltaje en 0,1 voltios, pero me mosquea que sin carga suba el voltaje mas de lo que he puesto. Si lo pongo a 7v sube hasta 12v y luego baja poco a poco en cosa de 5 o 7 segundos a los 7v. Pongo un enlace al video que e subido ahora donde se ve lo que explico.


No veo cusl es el problemasi la tension queda en el valor prefijado la mayor parte del tiempo.
Antes de medir sin ton ni son habría que saber las especificaciones operativas de la fuente, por que tal vez esos motores requieren un par de arranque alto y por eso la fuente le da mas tension al principio...o vaya uno a saber que ....

PD: el video no puede verse fuera de youtube


----------



## Odinn (Dic 22, 2019)

Lo unico que pone en la pagina del vendedor es esto:
Los parámetros de rendimiento:
Compatible con todas las máquinas del tatuaje
3,4 amperios
Ajuste de 0 a 18 V
Instrucciones:
1 ajuste de voltaje: gire hacia arriba en el sentido de las agujas del reloj, de lo contrario, gire hacia abajo, por 0,1 v +/-.
2 modo de pedal: funcionamiento bajo interruptor (apagado de luz) o continuo (encendido) modos pulsando botón de voltaje.
3 ningún botón de encendido/apagado, la energía irá al modo de reposo automáticamente después de detener 5 minutos más tarde para reducir el consumo de energía. toda la pantalla se cerrará. cualquier botón de contacto o de encendido volverá al modo de funcionamiento.
4 dispositivo de autoprotección: cortar la alimentación automáticamente bajo un uso incorrecto y el Interruptor táctil volverá a funcionar normal, mantendrá la corriente estable.
ya esta editado el vídeo para que se pueda ver aquí

PD: decir que tiene que estar mal regulado el voltaje de la pantalla ya que da 1 voltio mas que lo que pone el polimetro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2019)

Una máquina de tatuar o usa una bobina oscilante o el motorcito dc . . .  no es un bisturí ! No necesita *tanta tanta* precisión , eso seguramente el fabricante lo tiene en cuenta.

Atenti a lo que te dijo Dr Z , esos motorcitos consumen 8 a 10 veces mas durante el arranque , quizás por eso ese pico que le permitiría arrancar mas rápido.


----------



## Odinn (Dic 22, 2019)

Lo que si tiene que tener es un voltaje y amperaje costante ya que haciendo lineas si varia aunque sea un poco la velocidad la linea queda mal.
Gracias


----------



## fushika (Oct 3, 2020)

me arme esta fuente para mis maquinas de tattoo, funciona, pero el transistor calienta mas que el infierno la prendo 5 minutos con la maquina conectada en 3 vol nomas, tocas el transistor y te quemas los dedos, no se si es normal eso, capaz si la uso mas tiempo vuela todo, capaz hay algo mal, una resistencia, el disipador? adjunto el esquema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2020)

Empecemos por el principio:
Los 2SC5200 son todos falsos y ese disipador es extremadamente pequeño.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2020)

fushika dijo:


> me arme esta fuente para mis maquinas de tattoo, funciona, pero el transistor calienta mas que el infierno la prendo 5 minutos con la maquina conectada en 3 vol nomas, tocas el transistor y te quemas los dedos, no se si es normal eso, capaz si la uso mas tiempo vuela todo, capaz hay algo mal, una resistencia, el disipador? adjunto el esquema.


Agrego a lo que comenta el *Dr"Z"* ¿ De que tensión es el transformador ?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 4, 2020)

fushika dijo:


> me arme esta fuente para mis maquinas de tattoo, funciona, pero el transistor calienta mas que el infierno la prendo 5 minutos con la maquina conectada en 3 vol nomas, tocas el transistor y te quemas los dedos, no se si es normal eso, capaz si la uso mas tiempo vuela todo, capaz hay algo mal, una resistencia, el disipador? adjunto el esquema.


Claro, y si la pones a 2V se calienta más aún.
Las fuentes lineales son así, por eso ya no se usan, o se usan mucho menos.


----------



## fushika (Oct 4, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Agrego a lo que comenta el *Dr"Z"* ¿ De que tensión es el transformador ?


El trafo es 15v 4 amp


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Empecemos por el principio:
> Los 2SC5200 son todos falsos y ese disipador es extremadamente pequeño.


que basura, y si compro otro seguro es trucho tambien, y si le pongo un disipador mas grande va a calentar igual si es trucho,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2020)

fushika dijo:


> El trafo es 15v 4 amp


Supongamos que necesitás 3V y 2A para tu máquina. Del trafo salen 15 x 1.41=21V
Para tener 3V en tu maquina deben caer 18V en el regulador que por 2A implica una disipación de 36W.
Independientemente que el transistor sea trucho, ese disipador es completamente inútil...y además la tensión del trafo es MUY alta... exageradamente alta.
O cambias el trafo (caro) o le pones un disipador gigante (igual de caro).


----------



## Scooter (Oct 4, 2020)

Total, usa una fuente conmutada.
O compra un transformador de varias salidas y si necesitas 3V elijes la de 5 no la de 50 que estás quemando el 99% de la energía.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2020)

Como alternativas a probar que dará un calentamiento algo menor es realizar un rectificador de 1/2 onda con solo un diodo de 6A.
O quitar el capacitor electrolítico. 
En ambos casos la tensión sobre el regulador será menor y en consecuencia también la disipación (Clentamiento)

Aunque la solución mas efectiva y profesional es, como te comentaron, un regulador PWM (Conmutado)


----------



## fushika (Oct 4, 2020)

bueno, disipador mas grande tengo, y saco el capacitor a ver que pasa.


----------



## fushika (Oct 4, 2020)

Bueno ahi solucione le puse un disipador mas grande y le cambie la resistencia por una de 2w, ya lleva hora y media funcionando con carga y calienta lo normal, gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## miguelito86 (Dic 20, 2020)

Gente! les consulto, tengo una fuente de tatuaje, que esta dando mas voltaje del debido, actualmente funciona pero la idea seria bajarle mas los voltios y en lo posible seria subir  un poco mas el amperaje, (la ultimo opción es comprar una nueva) no tengo conocimientos por eso les pregunto , posee un potenciómetro b1k, el capacitor de 2000uF 25V, puente de diodos kbpc110, y un regulador lineal que no puedo ver las características, tampoco de la resistencia que tiene.

La verdad me llama la atención la regulación del voltaje, va de 15,45V a 17,17V aproximadamente , maneja un amperaje en uso de 0,5, estaría bueno llevar el voltaje de hasta 6 como mínimo, 17V máximo y el amperaje subirlo a 1 Ampere, me parece raro la regulación de voltaje, la compré usada a la fuente, la maquina es nueva. Abrí la fuente y no se si la conexión está mal echa, si se puede mejorar algo, lo dirán ustedes, les mando un saludo y gracias por la atención.

Adjunto fotos.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 20, 2020)

Trafo, puente de diodos + capacitor y gabinete, el resto deshazte de ello. Busca el típico circuito con regulador LM317 (mas un buen disipador si pretendes usarlo por tiempo prolongado, ademas del que tiene los diodos de protección) y al potenciómetro que regula la tensión de salida le sumas una resistencia de unos 63 ohms (Valor comercial mas cercano 68 ohms, si es que no hice mal la cuenta).

Y ya tienes una fuente regulable entre 6v y lo que de el trafo, con protección contra cortos y temperatura. Lamentablemente la corriente la determina el trafo, si quieres mas hay que cambiarlo.

Sino también puedes colocarle un modulo step-down en vez del LM317, menos calor por lo que casi no se va a necesitar disipador. Lamentablemente la mayoría tiene el potenciómetro soldado a la placa y no sirven para hacer un uso intensivo del mismo (variando la tensión), tendrás que desoldarlo y cambiarlo por uno equivalente para panel.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 22, 2020)

Mejor aún pones un regulador conmutado de esos de los chinos.
Con el compensarás y cuando bajes la tensión de salida aumentará la corriente disponible.
Si es lineal no vas a obtener más corriente.


----------

